# Coffee articles, blogs and forums



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I like to read about coffee and want to share my current 'haunts' and also ask where your coffee-related surfing takes you.

I enjoy pretty much everything from: machine reviews, how-to guides, state of the industry type articles, roasters blogs as well as more scientific type articles.

Currently these are in my 'Coffee favourites' tab.

Gail and Kat...for obvious reasons.

Coffee geek...like Coffee forums' older and American brother. Some say the font of all knowledge.

Home Barista...The coffee bible.

Has Bean Blog...Mr Leighton's blog.

James Hoffman's Blog

Mark Overly's Blog...to quote, "Caffeinated ruminations outside the Coffeegeek Orthodoxy".

Mike Haggerton's Blog...Our very own coffee guru

Late addition...Coffee hit's own blog

After this list I'm running on empty. Google searches do bring up other such website but non I've consistently enjoyed reading and subsequently bookmarked.

Please post any I've missed that you enjoy reading so that I may add them to my 'Coffee Favourites' tab.

After all what is coffee if not a endless pursuit of knowledge.

...This is just for fun


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Great idea! One of my favourites although a bit geeky is David Walsh's blog (r&d at Marco) http://theotherblackstuff.ie/


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Great idea! One of my favourites although a bit geeky is David Walsh's blog (r&d at Marco) http://theotherblackstuff.ie/


I second that. A good blog with a good technical depth and a more scientific approach (if you like that type of thing).


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

All of those. and this (for starters)


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I recently discovered: http://sprudge.com/. Quite good for news.

Nick Cho's blog: http://portafilter.net/ is a bit geeky like David Walsh's but worth a read.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

All very good and I would add:

Bean Here, Bean There

http://beanherebeanthere.blogspot.co.uk/

God Shot

http://godshot.blogspot.co.uk/

Tim Wendleboe's blog

http://timwendelboe.no/

Chemically Imbalanced (espresso jogged screeds)

http://www.chemicallyimbalanced.org/

Flying Thud

http://flyingthud.wordpress.com/


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Coffee Kings (http://coffeekings.blogspot.co.uk/) has some interesting stuff on the biz side of things. It's pretty grounded - no "everybody/everything is awesome" - but it's been a little quiet this year.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Some brilliant blogs there. Love this thread. I learn so much from good blogs and I'm really grateful when such experienced guys are generous with their views rather than trying to charge for the insights.

http://colonnaandsmalls.wordpress.com/

http://bitterpress.com/

http://strangebrewcoffee.wordpress.com/ (Roland)

http://colinharmon.wordpress.com/

And not so much a blog... a blogreel of the monthly publication:

http://boughtonscoffeehouse.wordpress.com/


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Many excellent blogs there, thanks people.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Read a few of Mark Overly's blogs - what a whinge bag! It must be exhausting being so dissatisfied with everything.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> ...This is just for fun


I like it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I also like watching espresso and barista related videos on YouTube.

Here are a few great YouTube channels http://www.youtube.com/user/homebarista2?feature=watch http://www.youtube.com/user/KaladiCoffee

I also enjoy searching for videos of the Slayer or Strada EP in use. Love the ramp up noise on the EP, so awesome.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ha! That second video is funny cos it's Mark Overly, and at the end of that beautiful looking shot all he has to say is that the water is "still a little cold". Earlepap is quite right - must be exhausting for him!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Ha! That second video is funny cos it's Mark Overly, and at the end of that beautiful looking shot all he has to say is that the water is "still a little cold". Earlepap is quite right - must be exhausting for him!


You just know he'd criticise a god shot


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I am grateful for Mike's reference to our magazine. May I mention that the paper version is free for those working in the coffee-bar trade, but anyone who wishes to receive the email news updates is perfectly welcome to do so. Just ask. The latest issue is also available to read in PDF form on our website (given by Mike) a couple of weeks after subscribers have got their copies.

Regards

-Ian B


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers Ian. Just for anyone who hasn't yet found it, the link to the full website (rather than the blogreel) is http://www.coffee-house.org.uk/

(I have no involvement and am just a big fan of a rare case of good coffee journalism)


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

There's some great post over on Tim Wendelboe's blog at the moment about him helping a farm in Columbia improve their coffee: http://timwendelboe.no/2012/05/new-project-at-finca-tamana-in-colombia/

Definitely worth reading if you're interested in the processing side of things.


----------

